# Maternity Benefit - Self Employed Husband



## Dwilly (16 Nov 2009)

Hi

My wife is due in 4 weeks but has not been working for 2 years (went back to college).

I have been self-employed since Jan 2006 and I am wondering are we entitled to any maternity benefit from my PRSI contributions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gipimann (16 Nov 2009)

From the SW website:
_Maternity Benefit is paid by the Department of Social and Family Affairs to women who have a certain number of paid PRSI contributions on their social insurance record and who are in insurable employment up to the first day of their maternity leave. The last day of work can be within 16 weeks of the end of the week your baby is due._

As your wife isn't in employment at the moment, it would appear that she won't qualify for Maternity Benefit.


----------



## Dwilly (16 Nov 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

If my 2008 final return goes in as a dual income couple, would we then qualify? My 2007 return was a dual income return.


----------



## Welfarite (16 Nov 2009)

Tax returns have nothign to do with PRSI payments so, as your wife does not pay PRSI, she won't qualify for SW benefits.


----------



## Dwilly (17 Nov 2009)

Well, I just did a joint tax return last night, and she paid PRSI on her portion of our income for 2008.


----------



## huskerdu (17 Nov 2009)

Dwilly said:


> Well, I just did a joint tax return last night, and she paid PRSI on her portion of our income for 2008.




The phrase quoted from the SW website clearly stated that the woman has to be_ "in insurable employment_". She isn't so she is not entitled to  maternity benefit. 

A employer has to sign the Met Benefit form, and she doesn't have one.


----------



## DB74 (17 Nov 2009)

huskerdu said:


> A employer has to sign the Met Benefit form, and she doesn't have one.


 
Self-employed women ARE entitled to Maternity Benefit, despite the absence of an employer.


----------



## huskerdu (17 Nov 2009)

DB74 said:


> Self-employed women ARE entitled to Maternity Benefit, despite the absence of an employer.



Yes, sorry,that is true, I was focusing on the OPs issue. The woman in question is not self-employed, shes a student.


----------



## cazmayo (25 Nov 2009)

hi, 

I would think your accountant has you both down as employees of the business.  it is worked out on stamps from 2 years previous, so 2007 and that she is still an employee of your business up to 16 weeks before she takes maternity leave.

just fill in the forms quick and let them tell you.

i got it, i take a wage from hubbys business doing the books.

cheers caz


----------



## gipimann (25 Nov 2009)

Caz,
The OP's wife isn't working in the business at the moment, she's a student, so can't qualify for Mat Benefit, regardless of what contributions were paid in the past.

As quoted above the woman has to be in insurable employment, either as an employee or self-employed immediately prior to taking mat leave in order to qualify for Mat Benefit.


----------

